# Tutorial zu wxWidgets



## Prophet05 (11. Januar 2006)

Hi,

kennt hier jemand ein deutsches Tutorial für wxWidges 2.6.2? Ich habe zwar schon gesucht  aber immer nur englische gefunden. Ansich kein problem aber ein deutsches wäre dann doch verständlicher...

mfg Prophet05


----------



## Prophet05 (13. Januar 2006)

Kennt hier den wirklich keiner ein Deutsches wxWidgets tutorial?


----------

